# Australian Immigration INTERNAL AUDITOR 221214



## ali92 (Dec 23, 2014)

Dear Seniors, 

I am in a rather confused state regarding my Vetassess evaluation which is positive but with 2 years of post qualification experience means I am not able to claim any points, reason being my first bachelors was in 2002 which was 2 years program and Vetassess did not consider this, my second qualification is ACCA - became affiliate in Aug 2009 & member in 2012, upon Vetassess guidance I have secured a letter from my awarding body that I was eligible to apply for full membership in Aug 2009 and that would be my base year for "post qualification experience point test letter on 5 years which should result in awarding 10 points for experience". 

During all this process I have lost 5 years on my total experience and 5 on age (already started 33rd year) and with 10 points of experience (if Vetassess would consider, although in the email they said they will but still not issued) my total points would be 60. 

My other qualifications were completed early 2014 which could not help since Vetassess only considers post qualification experience. 

Should I wait for the letter and apply EOI on 60 points or take what I have and apply for NSW state sponsorship EOI as 190 visa (as mentioned on NSW website 190 visa sponsor is open for internal auditors i.e. again on 60 points?

My wife has a MBA in HR currently working as HR specialist in a MNC for around 7 months, with 2 years prior experience as a HR manager in a very small local company having minimum 6.5 in IELTS. 

Is it possible to claim points for her qualification & experience?

Furthermore, is it worth to pursue through NAATI the "credentialed community language qualifications" as "URDU" is one of the languages being my national language. 

Would appreciate your advise on above.


----------



## sam1051 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello,

U mean, u will be able to secure 60 points if VETASSESS consider ACCA membership / expereince since 2009? If that is the case, I would suggest that its better to wait for VETASSESS assessment rather than paying for your wife's assessment which would involve more documentation or NAATI qualification.

Once u have 60 points than u can decide between 189 and 190 visa 

Cheers



ali92 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I am in a rather confused state regarding my Vetassess evaluation which is positive but with 2 years of post qualification experience means I am not able to claim any points, reason being my first bachelors was in 2002 which was 2 years program and Vetassess did not consider this, my second qualification is ACCA - became affiliate in Aug 2009 & member in 2012, upon Vetassess guidance I have secured a letter from my awarding body that I was eligible to apply for full membership in Aug 2009 and that would be my base year for "post qualification experience point test letter on 5 years which should result in awarding 10 points for experience".
> 
> ...


----------



## ali92 (Dec 23, 2014)

Dear Sam, 

Yes you are right, if Vetassess would consider my experience since Aug 2009 it would result in 10 points for experience total to be 60 points. 

My concern is, as i read on various forums etc that if you have only 60 points the likeliness for a invite is extremely low and secondly it is said that wife's profession should be on the same SOL list to claim points, which i am not sure of?


----------



## IndigoKKing (Jul 31, 2014)

ali92 said:


> My concern is, as i read on various forums etc that if you have only 60 points the likeliness for a invite is extremely low


Not correct. If you have 60 points, you will definitely get an invite. It may take 2-6 weeks depending on the application flow. Don't worry about the rest. Just wait for the letter.

Also, what do you mean by '33rd year' in your age? What is your month & year of birth?


----------



## ali92 (Dec 23, 2014)

my points would be as follows:-

age from May 1981 25 points
IELTS 10
Qualification 15
experience 10

total 60. 

as mentioned earlier have to wait for Vetassess final decision on point test letter if they would accept letter from my awarding body and consider my experience from Aug 2009 on wards.


----------



## sam1051 (Mar 6, 2014)

I agree with indoking that most invitations are issued on 60 points, except 4-5 IT related professions. Kindly check out latest cut off point graph and it will indicate u how many invitations are issued at 70,65 and 60 point holders. u will notice over 50% invitations are issued to 60 points





ali92 said:


> Dear Sam,
> 
> Yes you are right, if Vetassess would consider my experience since Aug 2009 it would result in 10 points for experience total to be 60 points.
> 
> My concern is, as i read on various forums etc that if you have only 60 points the likeliness for a invite is extremely low and secondly it is said that wife's profession should be on the same SOL list to claim points, which i am not sure of?


----------



## ali92 (Dec 23, 2014)

thank you for your valuable input guys ...... well i'll wait for Vetassess outcome for the point test letter, keeping my fingers cross .......


----------



## aneellohano (Aug 31, 2014)

ali92 said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> I am in a rather confused state regarding my Vetassess evaluation which is positive but with 2 years of post qualification experience means I am not able to claim any points, reason being my first bachelors was in 2002 which was 2 years program and Vetassess did not consider this, my second qualification is ACCA - became affiliate in Aug 2009 & member in 2012, upon Vetassess guidance I have secured a letter from my awarding body that I was eligible to apply for full membership in Aug 2009 and that would be my base year for "post qualification experience point test letter on 5 years which should result in awarding 10 points for experience".
> 
> ...


Hello Ali,

I have also done ACCA and took membership quite late. Although I was eligible to take membership few years back but I did not take it. Can you please confirm that how did you take the letter from ACCA where they had stated that you were eligible for membership earlier? Further after providing this letter, did vetassess actually accept it?


----------



## ali92 (Dec 23, 2014)

Dear aneellohano, 

sorry for delayed reply, was very busy. 

Currently I applied for point test letter and waited for 4 weeks but they said I have to resubmit "full fee" in order to process it since my last evaluation was more than 90 ago. 

Lets see the outcome of this and then we will have a clear idea if we need to go through the hideous process of getting that letter from ACCA for you or not (considering if Vettassess accepts). 

It was a tiring and hap hazard procedure, will tell you in detail once I receive a feedback from Vetassess.


----------



## ali92 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hello All, 

Further to my above posts and question of Aneellohano. 

Vetassess accepted letter from my awarding body and calculated my post qualification experience from 08/2009 on wards but till 12/2014 and not till date and leaving the months I was not employed, it gives total of "59" months ahhahaha again left with 1 month gap and now seek your advise should I just lodge in my EOI or ask Vetassess to issue new letter???????? as I read somewhere on EOI it would be updated automatically as 62 months. 

For Aneellohano, to get confirmation letter from ACCA, well there was no procedure to it, when i requested they referred my request to "ACCA board of members" and after a long wait they denied issuing any such letter being "hypothetical" and then I resorted to only technique that works i.e. hit and trial method, after every 2, 3 days I kept calling and they kept replying that decision is already made and ACCA would not issue any letter, till one day call landed to a nice guy who asked my credentials and checked the time period I stated in my previous work experience at time of requesting ACCA membership i.e. I applied membership in 2012 but I put in my experience since 2003 so he sent me letter which states:

"I confirm above named had completed ACCA examination and 36 months practical experience requirement in a relevant role and was eligible to apply for membership from August 2009". 

I suggest you practice the same and keep calling till you get it, and I am sure you would but you would have to "lawyer" your case with solid grounds i.e. having enough experience at time of becoming affiliate to qualify for membership grant. 

Best of luck and if you require any support, do not hesitate to ask, by the way they guy who issued me the letter, his name was William Napier, if you could find him on ACCA UK members support line. 

I await other members to advise on my query that should I ask for reassessment or should I lodge in EOI. 

Regards, 

Ali


----------



## aneellohano (Aug 31, 2014)

Dear ali,

I am really thankful to u from the bottom of my heart. 

If possible kindly send me your contact number in personal message.

Wish you all the best for your future.

Regards:
Aneel kimar


----------

